# Wifi issues for Dlink AC750 DIR-803



## hawx (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I have been using Dlink AC750 DIR-803 D-Link Wireless AC750 Dual Band Router for the past two years. Lately I have been facing wifi issues. I use the 2.4 ghz band for my mobile phones, laptop and PS3. The 5.0 ghz band is for television. And the desktop is connected via lan port on the router.
My devices are randomly throwing authentication failed error i.e my mobile phone is connected to wifi its working fine. After some time(which ranges from few hours or so) the devices shows authentication failed error and no matter how many times you forget the network and try to connect either to 2.4 or 5.0 band it does not connects. Also when this happens the wifi indicator LED on the router is constantly on.(its stucked or hanged something like that) In normal mode the wifi indicator led should keep blinking. 
The only solution to above is I have to switch off the router and then turn it back on. After this I have to then enter WIFI password into each device so that it starts using the wifi.

What can be the issue here? Will normal router reset resolve this issue? or is my router damaged permanently?

Regards,
hawx


----------



## patkim (Dec 27, 2016)

If logging is enabled on router see if you can interpret the logs.
Do you have any cordless phone in the house? Try setting a fixed frequency channel on 2.4 GHz and experiment.
When this problem occurs are all devices connected thrown off or one some particular device?
Check if any latest firmware is available for your router and try upgrading the same (Not all upgrades always solve problems in my experience, while it fixes something it may also break something else!!)
Simple hard reset and reconfiguration is one of the options you can give it a try before attempting any firmware upgrades.


----------



## hawx (Dec 28, 2016)

patkim said:


> If logging is enabled on router see if you can interpret the logs.
> Do you have any cordless phone in the house? Try setting a fixed frequency channel on 2.4 GHz and experiment.
> When this problem occurs are all devices connected thrown off or one some particular device?
> Check if any latest firmware is available for your router and try upgrading the same (Not all upgrades always solve problems in my experience, while it fixes something it may also break something else!!)
> Simple hard reset and reconfiguration is one of the options you can give it a try before attempting any firmware upgrades.


 [MENTION=4314]patkim[/MENTION] Thanks for the inputs. This is what I tried.

1. Hard reset the router and reconfiguration. Problem not resolved. The router hangs as earlier (what seems to me) the power light is on, blinking wifi light is gone, lan port on which my desktop is connected remains on.(earlier it used to blink i.e the normal way lanport light works). Any device connected to the 2.4 or 5.0 throws error authentication failed. If i restart the router (switch off and then on) the router all lights come up and behave the normal way but I have to forget the networks on my connected devices and then have to reenter password to the wifi network.

2. Will check for any firmware updates if any recent. Though i doubt since the last firmware upgrade was about 1 and half year back.

3. Will enable logs and see if I can trace the issue from there.

4. No cordless phones in house. 

This router issue has surfaced a few weeks back only. I have not changed my ISP neither my configuration it was out of the blue.

Regards,
hawx


----------



## patkim (Dec 28, 2016)

One more thing you can try is temporarily disable 5 GHz band if allowed in settings and operate only on 2.4 and check.

What 802.11 mode you have set? Is it all b g n?  If yes, then based on what devices you have, set it to a specific mode like g or n and check if WiFi remains stable. Also manually set a fixed channel frequency if it is set to Auto mode.

You may have to experiment with the WiFi settings. 

I may also like to suggest that you can even try to Downgrade the firmware if an earlier version is available on Dlink and check. Yes Downgrade! On my DIR 615 the best performance and bug free operation is achieved on FWv5.10 whereas the latest is v5.13 which has more bugs that 5.10!!

You may be aware that Flashing the router is always risky. Any instance of power failure during flashing can brick the router. Well and good if your PC is on Inverter/UPS or you have a laptop to make a wired connection to router for flashing. Worth checking with DLink support if your router comes with an 'Emergency Room Interface' that can still be brought up even if flashing fails just in case.


----------



## hawx (Jan 12, 2017)

patkim said:


> One more thing you can try is temporarily disable 5 GHz band if allowed in settings and operate only on 2.4 and check.
> 
> What 802.11 mode you have set? Is it all b g n?  If yes, then based on what devices you have, set it to a specific mode like g or n and check if WiFi remains stable. Also manually set a fixed channel frequency if it is set to Auto mode.
> 
> ...



And the router is working fine now just when I was about to start logging. The router has not thrown a single issue since my last post in this thread and is working as new. All I did was to reset it using hardware reset button. The catch here is the router was still behaving erratically after the reset and now all of sudden I have noticed there are no more issues with it. The issues just stopped. Weird but glad its working.
Thanks for the help [MENTION=4314]patkim[/MENTION].

Mods please close this thread.

Regards,
hawx


----------

